# Yamaha moto bike decals



## Junglemick (Apr 7, 2018)

I have found a place that can reproduce decals in the most concourse way stay tuned for details 
I’m waiting for my first arrival


----------



## Gus (Oct 19, 2018)

I have the art file on those for any future reference.


----------

